# WM Plakat erstellen - Nur Wie?



## AxVenox (8. Juni 2006)

Hi,

ich würde gerne ein WM-Plakat für unser Vereinsheim erstellen, worauf steht, dass das Vereinsheim alle Spiele der WM auf Großbildleinwand zeigt.

Nun hab ich, da Neuling, ein paar Probleme...

Grob im Kopf habe ich wie das Plakat aussehen soll nur die Umsetzung macht mir Probleme.

Das Plakat soll DIN A2 oder DIN A1 groß sein und wenn ich die Größe dieser Plakate in Photoshop einstelle und dann auf dieses leere Feld Grafiken einfüge, sind die immer ganz mini...

Wie kann ich das umgehen?
Erstellt man so ein Plakat vielleicht gar nicht in REAL-Größe?
Gibts ein Tutorial um ein Plakat zu erstellen?

Vielen Dank im voraus

LG Daniel


----------



## der_Jan (8. Juni 2006)

Ja, das ist etwas komplexer. Punkt 1: Eigentlich macht man mit Photoshop weniger Plakate, naja, aber wenn man nix anderes hat, wie ich, z.B. dann halt schon.
Nummeros 2.: Die Bilder werden so klein sein, weil A1 sehr groß ist, und Photoshop eine bestimmte Anzahl von Pixel pro Inch hat, wahrscheinlich sind 350dpi eingestellt, was bedeutet, das ein 1600 Pixel breites Bild gerade mal etwa 7cm einnimmt. Ich vermute mal, das dein Bild erheblich weniger cm groß ist.

Dann tritt natürlich die Frage auf, ob du 350 DPI für dein Plakat benötigst, oder ob vielleicht 150 oder so langen. Dann währen die Fotos auch wieder größer (die gleiche Qualität aber auch auf mehr Fläche, sprich sie wäre schlechter) Sprich du musst die DPI Zahl runterschrauben, ein höher Aufgelöstes Bild nehmen oder das Bild vergrößern (Womit keine Qualität gewonnen wird, is eigentlich unsinnig, aber bis zu nem gewissen Prozentsatz gehts ganz gut)

Und hier ein paar Threads wo das auch gefragt ist:
http://www.tutorials.de/forum/photo...in-a2-plakat-aufloesung.html?highlight=plakat

und stöber hier mal rum: http://www.tutorials.de/forum/search.php?searchid=591333


----------



## helaukoenig (8. Juni 2006)

Für welches Endausgabegerät ist das Plakat gedacht? Willst du es in die Druckerei geben und gibt es irgendjemanden, der jemenaden kennt, der einen ganz tollen Drucker hat. Davon ist die Antwort auf die Frage nach der Auflösung abhängig.

Natürlich kann man ein Plakat auch kleiner anlegen und bei der Endausgabe größer zoomen, aber um dabei Qualitätsbverluste zu vermeiden, uss du die Auflösung also sprich die dpi, wieder hochschrauben, somit ist wenig gewonnen. Denn es muss schon eine ausreichende Anzahl von Pixeln vorhanden sein, um eine Fläche in entsprechender Qualität zu bedrucken.


----------



## Drol-Anurav (8. Juni 2006)

Die meisten Druckereien können dir bei einer Grösse von DinA 2 nur noch eine Qualität von 150 dpi bieten, was ca 3508x4961 Pixel sein dürften. (wichtig: denk an CMYK ^^)
Die Hauptfrage ist eigentlich, was du für ein Ausgangsmaterial hast, welche Fotos stehen dir zu Verfügung, was soll drauf auf das Plakat, etc.
Fang gar nicht erst an, per Google Bildersuche einen Fussballspieler zu suchen, den du dann auf das Plakat setzt. Hast du keine Bilder zur Verfügung, so ist es besser, wenn du mit einem stilisierten Bild arbeitest, einer Siluette zum Beispiel. Hier wäre (wie ja ausch schon jan schrieb) Photoshop jedoch gänzlich ungeeignet - versuche, mit einem Vektorprogramm zu arbeiten, beispielsweise Freehand oder Illustrater


----------



## ominglow (12. Juni 2006)

der_Jan hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ja, das ist etwas komplexer. Punkt 1: Eigentlich macht man mit Photoshop weniger Plakate, naja, aber wenn man nix anderes hat, wie ich, z.B. dann halt




Hey...
wollte fragen mit welechem Prog. man so sachen dann normaler-weise macht?


mfg.


----------



## forsterm (12. Juni 2006)

Drol-Anurav hat gesagt.:
			
		

> [...]Photoshop jedoch gänzlich ungeeignet - versuche, mit einem Vektorprogramm zu arbeiten, beispielsweise Freehand oder Illustrater[...]


----------



## ominglow (12. Juni 2006)

aha.aha...=) und welches ist von DIr aus gesehn das beste Prog. dafür? egal zu welchem Preis!?


mfg.-


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (12. Juni 2006)

Mahlzeit,

Benutze dazu am besten mal die Suchfunktion, das Thema wurde schon zig Mal durchgenommen.
Ich habe Dir vorab schon mal einen repräsentativen Link herausgesucht:
Illustrator oder Freehand?

Gruß


----------



## Drol-Anurav (13. Juni 2006)

Nun, häufig werden rahmenbasierende Programme für das exakte Setzen vom Text und für die Endmontage verwendet. Quark Express ist da wohl das beliebteste. Auch ich lernte es so, doch hab ich recht früh angefangen, ohne dasselbige zu arbeiten, da es viele Vorteile hat, gleich das gesamte Dokument im Vektorprogramm zu erstellen.
Ich arbeite bis jetzt mit Freehand, bin auch recht zufrieden mit diesem, doch werde ich wohl bald zu Illustrater wechseln, da man so teils unproblematischer Dateien mit Photoshop austauschen kann (da beide Programme von Adobe kommen, harmonieren sie eben recht gut miteinander)
Aufgebaut sind sie recht ähnlich, die Grundfunktionen sind natürlich dieselben, weshalb man sich auch schnell in das jeweils andere Programm reinfindet. Solltest du auch später professionell mit Grafik arbeiten wollen, so kann es auf jeden Fall nicht schaden, mit beiden Programmen umgehen zu können, auch wenn momentan der Trend in Agenturen eher zu Illustrater hingeht.


----------

